# qual ferramenta é?



## ManOfWords

Olá, preciso descobrir uma ferramenta que começa com a letra M seguida pela letra A usada para complanar, (o nome da ferramenta tem mais de uma palavra) e (não é eletrônica) ...


----------



## Vanda

Complanar ou aplainar?


----------



## ManOfWords

complanar.


----------



## guihenning

Para complanar o quê? É uma ferramenta vulgar ou tem nicho?


----------



## machadinho

ManOfWords said:


> Olá, preciso descobrir uma ferramenta que começa com a letra M seguida pela letra A usada para complanar, (o nome da ferramenta tem mais de uma palavra) e (não é eletrônica) ...


Não é eletrônica ou não é _elétrica?_ Será que 'máquina operatriz' ou 'máquina-ferramenta' cabe? Estou chutando. Nem sei o que é isso direito. Vem cá, é palavra-cruzada, é?


----------



## ManOfWords

é um desafio na tv aqui em curitiba, valendo 7.500,00 para quem ligar lá e acertar e ninguem está acertando ... outra dica que deram é que também é utilizada na cozinha. (não é elétrica  )


----------



## machadinho

ManOfWords said:


> é um desafio na tv aqui em curitiba, valendo 7.500,00 para quem ligar lá e acertar e ninguem está acertando ... outra dica que deram é que também é utilizada na cozinha. (não é elétrica  )


E destes 7.500,00 quanto que vou ganhar se eu encontrar o termo para você?


----------



## ManOfWords

machadinho said:


> E destes 7.500,00 quanto que vou ganhar se eu encontrar o termo para você?


bem, se for a palavra certa, eu ligar e tiver a chance de ganhar, 1.000,00 mando pra você! mas sabe que a chance de eu ligar e ser o sortudo é bemm pequena rsrs


----------



## machadinho

ManOfWords said:


> bem, se for a palavra certa, eu ligar e tiver a chance de ganhar, 1.000,00 mando pra você! mas sabe que a chance de eu ligar e ser o sortudo é bemm pequena rsrs


Só 1.000,00? Que miséria!


----------



## ManOfWords

rsrs


----------



## machadinho

Brincadeira, Man. Não faço a menor ideia!


----------



## ManOfWords




----------



## pfaa09

Com que então... pedindo ajuda para ganhar $$$!!!  Se isso pega moda... estaremos tramados.
Se souber a resposta certa coloque aí para ficarmos a saber, caso contrário, o post ficará sem nexo.


----------



## guihenning

_"complanar", "caça-palavras televisivo", "ferramenta não eletrônica"_

Essa piazada curitibana não tem o que inventar mesmo, hem? Mas vem cá, esses jogos da TV não são o maior migué que existe?

Dicionário curitibanês-português:

_piazada: _meninada, vários moleques, várias pessoas (de piá [menino] + _zada_)
_migué: _mentira, ardileza, cilada


----------



## ManOfWords

assim que responderem irei informar aqui a palavra sim .. mas to querendo ser o ganhador rsrs ... e premios baixos assim não são migué não ...


----------



## Guigo

Cuidado! A ligação é paga e eles te deixam mais de meia hora, na linha. A conta virá astronômica!!! Meu enteado, então adolescente, caiu numa destas e... aprendeu, do modo mais difícil.

P.S. 1: não sei que geringonça seria essa?
P.S. 2; "migué" também se usa no RJ.


----------



## machadinho

Macaco hidráulico!


----------



## guihenning

Mas, mas, mas… complanar? Não seria, então, soerguer?


----------



## machadinho

Já sei! Máquina de complanar.


----------



## ManOfWords

sim estou atento com o preço da ligação rsrs ... e é uma boa > máquina de complanar .. se eu ligar e for chamado chutarei essa! 

ahh acabei de ser informado pela minha mãe, mais uma dica que foi dada, contém a letra V


----------



## machadinho

Manivela de complanar!


----------



## alFarrob

Máquina niveladora. 

Prescindo da minha parte do prémio.


----------



## ManOfWords

mais dicas que peguei, não tem as letras B J O C ... tem mais de uma letra A E I ... tem as letras R A / M A juntas ... é silenciosa mesmo em operação ... sua função é complanar ...


----------

